# Icepacks



## Jon (May 16, 2005)

Ok.. Just ran a "dislocated shoulder" - Not anything, refused after EMS arrivial, transported POV


And I have icepack goop on my pant-leg. Brand-new, $75 uniform pants... any suggestions????


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon_@May 16 2005, 05:54 PM
> *
> And I have icepack goop on my pant-leg. Brand-new, $75 uniform pants... any suggestions???? *


 Ummm....don't cut the icepacks?  :blink: 

I'm curious as to how you got icepack goop on your pants.


----------



## Chimpie (May 16, 2005)

Probably hit the pack to hard.  

[raises hand] I've done it before.


----------



## usafmedic45 (May 16, 2005)

Probably should just wash it like normal....if it was a disposable pack then it was just water and ammonium nitrate.  If it was reusable, the stuff should water soluble and should wash out with normal laundering.


----------



## Jon (May 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chimpie_@May 16 2005, 08:15 PM
> * Probably hit the pack to hard.
> 
> [raises hand] I've done it before. *


 not even. Old icepack. Probably sitting in the bag for the last year or more.

Jon


----------



## Chimpie (May 16, 2005)

Ooooooookay.  Was it britle to the touch or something?


----------



## Jon (May 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by usafmedic45_@May 16 2005, 08:15 PM
> * Probably should just wash it like normal....if it was a disposable pack then it was just water and ammonium nitrate.  If it was reusable, the stuff should water soluble and should wash out with normal laundering. *


 ammonium nitrate - isn't that what they make bombs out of? Will my pants explode???

j/k   :lol: 

Jon


----------



## Chimpie (May 16, 2005)

[refuses to reply fearing bannage from this site]


----------



## Jon (May 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chimpie_@May 16 2005, 08:31 PM
> * [refuses to reply fearing bannage from this site] *


 c'mon, you can say it... shorthairedpunk is still a member   


Jon


----------



## Chimpie (May 16, 2005)

I was at a softball game when I had use one.  I tried just squeezing the bag to break open the thingy inside.  It didn't work so I just punched it and it went everywhere.  Looked inside the medical bag this guy had and he didn't have any others.  (dumb-arse)

So we had to use ice from someone's drink so he could go to the hospital (POV).


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 16, 2005)

Ice packs have goop?

Was it a reuseable ice pack?


----------



## Jon (May 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR_@May 16 2005, 08:52 PM
> * Ice packs have goop?
> 
> Was it a reuseable ice pack? *


 a gel pack that gets cold in the freezer.... strange.... I know...


Jon


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 16, 2005)

CLANG CLANG CLANG CLANG *** WHACKER ALARM ***

OMG! I went to find an ice pack to look at the active ingrediants.. 

and...anD...aND...AND!


I DON'T HAVE ANY!   


<whacker shock> - faints


----------



## Jon (May 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR_@May 16 2005, 08:56 PM
> * CLANG CLANG CLANG CLANG *** WHACKER ALARM ***
> 
> OMG! I went to find an ice pack to look at the active ingrediants..
> ...


 Gosh!

TTLWHKR, TTLWHKR, are you ok....You...Go call 911 and come back and tell me you did.... 1 and 2 and 3 and 4 and "That tickles"....


----------



## emtbuff (May 16, 2005)

> *MedicStudentJon Posted on May 16 2005, 09:00 PM
> QUOTE (TTLWHKR @ May 16 2005, 08:56 PM)
> CLANG CLANG CLANG CLANG *** WHACKER ALARM ***
> 
> ...



Okay since I have alot of this stuff lying around I had to go check it out and yes it is ammonia nitrate and water for the disposables.  I looked on our home ice pack the not disposable and It really doesn't say what the blue goop is made up of.  This is what it says in the note on the bottom.  "generally considered nontoxic not inteded for ingestion"  Um duh.


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+May 16 2005, 09:00 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ May 16 2005, 09:00 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-TTLWHKR_@May 16 2005, 08:56 PM
> * CLANG CLANG CLANG CLANG *** WHACKER ALARM ***
> 
> OMG! I went to find an ice pack to look at the active ingrediants..
> ...


Gosh!

TTLWHKR, TTLWHKR, are you ok....You...Go call 911 and come back and tell me you did.... 1 and 2 and 3 and 4 and "That tickles".... [/b][/quote]
 I was able to survive only by quickly opening a -simple-    that's right.. simple! first aid kit and finding a "SMALL" ice pack.


I plan on sending an order tomorrow anyway. I need one more whacker bag to hold my BVM's and airway sh*t.

Only difference between me and elmo was that I'm #1 not red and #2 don't shake and convulse when touched. But I can talk like elmo when I get my voice back.


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by emtbuff_@May 16 2005, 09:13 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I remember blue goop from middle school. We were playing softball, a girl wailed the ball-boy I wish the ball hit me.. But she took off running and threw the bat TOWARD the pitcher. Flew past the pitcher, and I was on 2nd base, turned around waiting for the ball to be thrown to me... WHAP.

The bat hit me on the shoulder and side of the head, knocked me out cold. I woke up on a army pole stretcher with this goop all over my face and shirt. The principal/nurse thought the ice pack was instant (why it was in the freezer then-duh) punched it, and SPLAT. It blew up all over me. But they had one taped to my chin, TAPED to my head and in my hair, and taped to my shoulder.

I actually had a concussion, and was out of school for two weeks.

Before this though, I'd never seen the blue goop. Now I'd never forget the taste of it.


----------



## emt/fr (May 16, 2005)

Had a disposable one leak in my bag, damn thing like welded my zipper on the pocket  together, still can't close it at all.


----------



## Luno (May 17, 2005)

Actually you need Diesel, or another kind of Fuel Oil to make High Yield Explosive, to combine with Ammonia Nitrate.


----------



## Jon (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Luno_@May 17 2005, 01:25 AM
> * Actually you need Diesel, or another kind of Fuel Oil to make High Yield Explosive, to combine with Ammonia Nitrate. *


 Only you would know this. And care. And have experience....


----------



## rescuecpt (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+May 17 2005, 03:02 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ May 17 2005, 03:02 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Luno_@May 17 2005, 01:25 AM
> * Actually you need Diesel, or another kind of Fuel Oil to make High Yield Explosive, to combine with Ammonia Nitrate. *


Only you would know this. And care. And have experience.... [/b][/quote]
 I could think of some other people that know stuff like that...


----------



## ECC (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Luno_@May 17 2005, 01:25 AM
> * Actually you need Diesel, or another kind of Fuel Oil to make High Yield Explosive, to combine with Ammonia Nitrate. *


 Also known as ANFO...They make the biggest conventional bomb (the Bunker Buster) out of that stuff.


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 17, 2005)

Now Jon will be blowing up the ambulance...


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ECC+May 17 2005, 04:31 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ECC @ May 17 2005, 04:31 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Luno_@May 17 2005, 01:25 AM
> * Actually you need Diesel, or another kind of Fuel Oil to make High Yield Explosive, to combine with Ammonia Nitrate. *


Also known as ANFO...They make the biggest conventional bomb (the Bunker Buster) out of that stuff. [/b][/quote]
 Same stuff they used on the federal building in Oklahoma City several years ago.


----------



## Jon (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt+May 17 2005, 03:26 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (rescuecpt @ May 17 2005, 03:26 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I could think of some other people that know stuff like that... [/b][/quote]
 Tim McVeigh?


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 17, 2005)

Sorry, Jon, it looks like we posted at the exact same time.


----------



## Jon (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ffemt8978_@May 17 2005, 08:06 PM
> * Sorry, Jon, it looks like we posted at the exact same time. *


 wow.

Great minds think alike?

Wasn't it also used in the first WTC attack?


----------



## Jon (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR_@May 17 2005, 07:47 PM
> * Now Jon will be blowing up the ambulance... *


 Nah... you drive the sh*tbox.... isn't that fertalizer???


----------



## ECC (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+May 17 2005, 08:08 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ May 17 2005, 08:08 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-ffemt8978_@May 17 2005, 08:06 PM
> * Sorry, Jon, it looks like we posted at the exact same time. *


wow.

Great minds think alike?

Wasn't it also used in the first WTC attack? [/b][/quote]
 Yes...those dummies used ANFO like little Timmy McVeigh. Not nearly as effective though...Aren't those winners still in the Federal Clink?


----------



## Jon (May 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ECC+May 17 2005, 09:48 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ECC @ May 17 2005, 09:48 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes...those dummies used ANFO like little Timmy McVeigh. Not nearly as effective though...Aren't those winners still in the Federal Clink? [/b][/quote]
 Last I heard, yes.... Some of their "fanatic" "friends" seem to lobby for their release....

Jon


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+May 17 2005, 08:09 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ May 17 2005, 08:09 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-TTLWHKR_@May 17 2005, 07:47 PM
> * Now Jon will be blowing up the ambulance... *


Nah... you drive the sh*tbox.... isn't that fertalizer??? [/b][/quote]
 I can see it now..

Jon sneaks out of the station, cuts open a cold pack; and dumps the little nitrate balls into the fuel tank of an ambulance... just to see what happens.


----------



## Jon (May 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR+May 17 2005, 11:48 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TTLWHKR @ May 17 2005, 11:48 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can see it now..

Jon sneaks out of the station, cuts open a cold pack; and dumps the little nitrate balls into the fuel tank of an ambulance... just to see what happens. [/b][/quote]
 Have to remember that stunt for the rigs I HATE!

What makes you a "recovering whacker"???????

Last I checked, you still had a strecher that fit in your suburban.....


Jon


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+May 18 2005, 06:57 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ May 18 2005, 06:57 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have to remember that stunt for the rigs I HATE!

What makes you a "recovering whacker"???????

Last I checked, you still had a strecher that fit in your suburban.....


Jon [/b][/quote]
 I sold my stretcher to someone in Byhalia, Mississippi...

And I have a new POV.. 

Stretcher wouldn't fit in my new SUV, so I decided to sell it, and buy a new light bar.

And I also sold several of my trauma bags to local whacker wannabes. 

Therefore, I'm a recovering whacker.


----------



## Jon (May 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR_@May 18 2005, 08:38 PM
> *
> Stretcher wouldn't fit in my new SUV, so I decided to sell it, and buy a new light bar.
> *


You Can't be a RECOVERING whacker until you donate your lightbar to the poor paramedic student.....

Jon
 :lol:        :lol:


----------



## ECC (May 18, 2005)

Would'nt that make you TTLWHKR2 instead of MedicStudentJon?  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## MedicPrincess (May 19, 2005)

Is this some sort of new 12 step program...

Hi My name is TTLWHCKER, Jon, Princess, RescueCPT, Wingnut, ECC.....and I am a Whacheraholick....

Where do we meet...

and do we get to drink????


----------



## rescuecpt (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMTPrincess_@May 19 2005, 09:36 AM
> * and do we get to drink???? *


 If you have to ask, you're not allowed.


----------



## MedicPrincess (May 19, 2005)

Fine then, as my punishment for the "stupid" question...

I will buy the first round of Beers...


----------



## Chimpie (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMTPrincess_@May 19 2005, 07:45 AM
> * Fine then, as my punishment for the "stupid" question...
> 
> I will buy the first round of Beers... *


 Who... what... where?


----------



## MedicPrincess (May 19, 2005)

You know, at the "WaWa"





WaWa = Whackeraholics Anonymous Wanting Alcohol meeting   


Anybody else want to come???


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 19, 2005)

Being that I am well over the legal drinking age, I no longer find it fun to be out all night, and puke the next day.

So I'll have to stick to being a whacker, every third pay check.


----------



## rescuecpt (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR_@May 19 2005, 12:20 PM
> * Being that I am well over the legal drinking age, I no longer find it fun to be out all night, and puke the next day.
> 
> So I'll have to stick to being a whacker, every third pay check. *


 beh, you're no fun.

I stay out all night, but I don't puke.  That's what NS, thiamine, and O2 are for!  (just kidding, sorta, maybe)


----------



## Chimpie (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR_@May 19 2005, 10:20 AM
> * Being that I am well over the legal drinking age, I no longer find it fun to be out all night, and puke the next day. *


 See, that's your problem.  You go out all night, puke, drink a bottle of water, then you go to bed.  See, you're just doing in the wrong order.


----------



## Jon (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ECC_@May 18 2005, 10:43 PM
> * Would'nt that make you TTLWHKR2 instead of MedicStudentJon?  :lol:  :lol: *


 Nah.. My biggest worry is "what happens if I pass the Nat. Registry???" Then I wouldn't be "medicstudent" anymore.....  

Jon


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+May 19 2005, 02:56 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ May 19 2005, 02:56 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-ECC_@May 18 2005, 10:43 PM
> * Would'nt that make you TTLWHKR2 instead of MedicStudentJon? :lol: :lol: *


Nah.. My biggest worry is "what happens if I pass the Nat. Registry???" Then I wouldn't be "medicstudent" anymore.....  

Jon [/b][/quote]
 Now you've gone and done it... You've jinx'd yourself!

You'll be a medic student forever.


----------



## rescuecpt (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+May 19 2005, 02:56 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ May 19 2005, 02:56 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-ECC_@May 18 2005, 10:43 PM
> * Would'nt that make you TTLWHKR2 instead of MedicStudentJon? :lol: :lol: *


Nah.. My biggest worry is "what happens if I pass the Nat. Registry???" Then I wouldn't be "medicstudent" anymore.....  

Jon [/b][/quote]
 Matt will change your name, just like mine changed from RescueLT to RescueCpt.


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt+May 19 2005, 04:26 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (rescuecpt @ May 19 2005, 04:26 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Matt will change your name, just like mine changed from RescueLT to RescueCpt. [/b][/quote]
 There is a pole to decide what he should be named...

I voted "Ralph".

But I should have added Leroy... From Mother, Jugs & Speed.


----------



## rescuecpt (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR_@May 19 2005, 05:30 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Ralph Wiggum????


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt+May 20 2005, 12:12 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (rescuecpt @ May 20 2005, 12:12 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-TTLWHKR_@May 19 2005, 05:30 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ralph Wiggum???? [/b][/quote]
 Who?


----------



## rescuecpt (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR+May 20 2005, 12:09 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TTLWHKR @ May 20 2005, 12:09 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who? [/b][/quote]
 From the Simpsons.  Chief Wiggum's son.  Seems appropriate.  HEHEHE.


----------



## Jon (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt+May 20 2005, 02:08 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (rescuecpt @ May 20 2005, 02:08 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From the Simpsons.  Chief Wiggum's son.  Seems appropriate.  HEHEHE. [/b][/quote]
 hey - this kentucky jelly doesn't taste good on toast....


this ipicac stuff tastes like glue....


Jon


----------



## rescuecpt (May 20, 2005)

> *
> hey - this kentucky jelly doesn't taste good on toast....
> 
> this ipicac stuff tastes like glue....
> *



And when the doctor said that I didnt have worms anymore, that was the happiest day of my life    ~ Ralph Wiggum, The Simpsons


----------

